# Duct Tape Black Rose Wreath



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on the Lowe's web site - a how to for creating a black rose wreath from duct tape and a few other items. Perfect for the discriminating haunter's front door on Halloween

Link to directions (watch the video - it makes understanding the tape folding part a lot easier):

http://www.lowes.com/creative-ideas/decorate-and-entertain/halloween-black-roses-and-wreath/project

What it looks like:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It would look even cooler with some purple roses mixed in, too


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a crafty project. I can think of lots of uses for the roses.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

This is the nifty kind of technique that can be used for all sorts of events.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They can definitely be used for urns on tombstones in a haunt, bouquets for a haunted bride, boutonnieres for a haunted groom, specimens in an Evil Plant display, and so on.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love them! I might have to give those a try myself!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

thx for posting Roxy. I'd like to give this a try!


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, I like this, be perfect for a party


----------

